# BOBCAD/CAM Tutorial CD



## oldedawg (Aug 4, 2011)

I purchased a Liberty CNC. Have Bobcad/cam program . I want to cut 2 &2.5 but have 
no idea how to use the software. Does anybody have the tutorial CDs for use or sale.
Bob Cad wants a Bloody fortune for them...just getting started and can't afford their
price..Olde Dawg


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## oldedawg (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the promptness Phil...My version is V21 and by underwhelmed do you mean it's user unfriendly?


----------



## geotek (Mar 4, 2012)

I purchased V21 for my machine. Like you were saying, it is very powerful (I think), but I suspect a big part of their business is charging for support.
On advice from a friend, I bought CamBam, and it works great! I still get calls from Bobcad tring to sell tutorial packages.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome to the club. I now have V23 but have not used it yet. I bought full blown with Art Cam X. Still playing with it. I was too cheap to buy the training disks. I should have.
I have played with my buddies MasterCam V9 and V9.1 (even much more expensive) and have been told it is harder to learn but found it easier to work with.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Vectric is wonderful easy to use and free tutorials great forum support and many free get together classes through their user base. Also free download trials with no calls from the sales staff.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

clingermac said:


> When I installed Bob Cad Cam V25 it crashed my computer, when I got my computer back (re-installing the operating system) they wanted me to pay for a new license to attempt to install it again. When I demanded my money back, they replied that they "DO NOT GUARANTEE CUSTOMER SATISFACTION". Check the BBB records in Clearwater Florida for their response.


I have found BobCad to be user unfriendly unless you want to buy something, then they were up my butt like a _ - _ - !
Everything with their operation is sales not customer support unless you are willing to open your wallet.

The manufaturere of my CNC machine stopped selling the BobCad software with their machines for more than one reason, some of which they would not share with me.


----------

